# Land 4 sale Lake Eufaula, Ok.



## Aokie (Jul 7, 2015)

In Longtown, Ok, Pittsburg County in the Sportsman's Club area. About 3/4 mile from the No. 9 Landing, approx. 7 miles from the town of Eufaula. It's off Highway 9 between Eufaula and Enterprise. Lot is a little less than an acre with a good mix of shade and sun. No neighbors on two sides, its very quiet, no trains, highway noise, etc. Would be a great place for tiny house, RV, parking for boats or jet skis. There's a 24x24 concrete pad that could be put to use and an old 30x30 cabin that needs a lot of work. It could be used for storage or could be renovated or torn down. It faces the South. There's electric, septic and well on the property. Haven't lived on or even used the property so I'd like to sell. 
While researching to buy the land, it looks like the place has been vacant 3 or 4 years. It was purchased in a County tax sale. 2015 tax was a big whopping $4.00!
Sorry no owner financing, pay pal, money orders, cashiers checks, gift cards, trades, etc. 
$4990.00 cash or best offer. 
I have some recent photos and some from last year. And have a map with turn by turn driving directions. Some of the roads don't have any signs and the GPS I have from the County is incorrect.
Please contact me here if interested, thanks.


----------



## Aokie (Jul 7, 2015)

I've reduced price of land to $4300, would like to put the money towards items I need for the other property I'm using maybe this will help someone with their decision. :sing:Couldn't see a way to edit my previous post.


----------



## Aokie (Jul 7, 2015)

Don't know how to delete land for sale--its sold as of this morning!


----------

